# my fluffy face



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

awww he is just so cute! i can see that he likes the whole "cup my head with your hand" thing, one of mine loves that too 
great camera quality! what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

kodak easyshare c142

http://thetechjournal.com/electronics/camera-electronics/kodak-easyshare-c142.xhtml

she just is a cuddlebug


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

oh sorry! i put "he" lol.

il start saving for one of those cameras 

all your pics are so clear!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got mine for my birthday from my dad. theyre so cheap


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

cool. il invest in one or something like it  
need an actual camera instead of iphone camera lol!
do your 2 tiels get on all the time or do they squabble now and then?
ive been meaning to ask you for a few days


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they squabble occasionally


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

she is really enjoying that!!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol my bird does the same except he thinks he won't get a good head scratch unless he gives me a thousand kisses first!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats adorable


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cute cockatiel!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

She's just so adorable, love the pictures.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

These pics made my frustrating day so much better. She is SO cute, and she clearly adores you.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well hope things get better for you


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks.  Roo gave me cuddles when I got home, so that helped too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dally is just so gorgeous


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awwww i'm super jealous...my bird never allows me to head scratch until n unless his mood is perfect n that is very rare...sigh


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

soooooooooooo cute


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Those are just TOOO cute!!


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

naw, so fluffy! :tiel5::tiel5:


----------

